

Open Source Project - Restaurant Order Management App - banditx

I&#x27;d like help to make my project Open Source. It&#x27;s called Orderupp and its a restaurant ordering system for restaurants. You can see the promo site at orderupp.com. It&#x27;s written in angular and bootstap with a firebase backend. I have it running in a restaurant and can no longer maintain it. Right now I have it in private repository on GitHub. I would like open it up and try to build a community around the software, but I dont really know where to start. It is functional now at basic functions, but needs to abstracted out and feature set needs additions. The idea is that any startup restaurant&#x2F;foodtruck would have a free, comprehensive technology solution to run their business.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;orderupp.com<p>demo at:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tonto.firebaseapp.com<p>un: tonto@orderupp.com<p>pw: tonto
======
seekingcharlie
I'd love to help too! From a Design & product perspective.

My email is angela.louise90 [a] gmail.com

~~~
banditx
great, thank you to all who offered to help. I will get everything setup and
email you all with the plans. Thank you again!!

------
whoshallsucceed
I could help as well. And make it international :) Details in profile.

------
nanospeck
Wow.I can help contribute. akhil[dot]karun[atttttt]gmail.com

------
abdelhadikhiati
I can help abdelhadikhiati [at] gmail.com

------
prodev
I would like to help on this. prodev321[AT]aol[DOT]com

------
sumitarora85
I can help er.sumitarora@gmail.com

